# Event post



## Bino TWT (Jul 12, 2018)

I just wanted to check if it was OK before I posted... 

We are about to have our annual Wing Tsun beach retreat. It is a free, non profit, public event open to anyone who would like to attend. Is it OK to post about this?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 12, 2018)

Event announcements are fine, so long as they're not commercial. If you're expecting to make money (or even charging while expecting to lose money  ) then you have to pay for ads, or at least be a Supporting Member.


----------



## Bino TWT (Jul 13, 2018)

Here's a link to the post. Just want to make sure it's all by the rules. 
2nd Annual Texas Wing Tsun Beach Retreat


----------

